# New Naruto Shippuuden RPG in the Yahoo Groups.



## DiscordOfSound (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey, Well, hopefully I don't get chewed out over this thread, but I'd like to send out a note to Naruto fans and RPers that there's a newly made Naruto Shippuuden rpg made over on Yahoo Groups. It's basically mature people playing in the Naruto universe, but it's pulling away from the cannon storyline. We're kinda starting out at the beginning of Shippuuden, but going on our own ideas and plots, meaning that all the events currently taking place in the manga/anime hasn't and probably will not happen, except for a few key points. And we're stretching out character development, so whatever cannon you decide to play can have that added 'personal touch' to them. But, you can always stick true to the cannon as well, it's an option available to players.

The group has a main DM/owner (me), plus two mods who'll be helping out with the story lines and events, and keeping players in line. We already have a player for Sasuke Uchiha (one of the mods), as well as Hinata Hyuuga, Tsunade, and Sasori (me), and Shikamaru (player). All other characters are available, but I've had requests for a few and am currently awaiting their Auditions. All that's needed from players if you want to play a cannon is a 3 paragraph or more Audition for the character, and we judge by writing abilities and how well you portray the character.

Original character are more than welcome, if you don't want to have a cannon, and we have a Character Sheet Template for the OC in the files. Fill it out, and post it for approval. Once you join, you'll receive not only the OC template, but a rules sheet as well. That will help you in creating your character, as well as understanding what we expect out of the players and the RPG.

We only accept players who are 16 or older, and have an interest in actual RP, not just drama and character pairings (though we expect that pairings will happen in the rpg, it's just not a main focus). It's a multiparagraph writing RPG, so if you are only interested in the one line type of posts, don't join.

So, anyone with a Yahoo account can join it, and hopefully we see some interested players! Link to the group is below.

Link removed


Also, we are looking for players for a Bleach RPG as well, if you're interested, the link is placed below in the signature.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 7, 2008)

This should be in the Ad's section....


----------



## borcea (Sep 12, 2008)

well it says group not found why??


----------

